# Breeders in the El Paso, Texas area.



## randyclick (Jun 10, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone could recommend a breeder in the El Paso area. I recently lost my dog after 14 years and am interested in purchasing a new GSD. Thanks in advance all. I hope he/she can help my family cope with our loss. Great Health and Temperament is a must.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-looking-breeder-houston-tx-surroundings.html This is a previous thread on finding a breeder in Houston not sure how close Houston and El Paso are Good luck with your search


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually sorry doesn't look like many breeders were reccommended in that thread-I just read it


----------



## randyclick (Jun 10, 2010)

holland said:


> Actually sorry doesn't look like many breeders were reccommended in that thread-I just read it


Thanks for your help regardless! I hope someone posts on breeder possibilities in the El Paso area.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Courtesy of the member IllinoisNative:

"People are going to ask you the following questions: What kind of GSD do you want? Do you want German showlines, German working lines, whites, American? What do you want to do with the dog? Agility, conformation, Shutzhund, obedience, family companion? If you're getting a puppy, do you work? Is someone going to be home? Would it be better to adopt an older dog? Have you done research on the breed?" 

seen in this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/136234-gsd-breeders-connecticut.html


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

Hi there,

Try this link, they are in El Paso, I don't know a lot about them but they are in el paso. In reading their web site, seems reputable, but would have to visit to really know. They have some nice dogs. El Dorado German Shepherds


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

not sure exactly where you're from, but if you were willing to travel to the Lubbock area there is a great Kennel just outside of there. alphatexkennels.com These guys seem to do it right and they ask all of the right questions for potential Shepherd owns, like the ones listed above, and they show an title their dogs.


----------

